# Sinus Welle programmieren!



## Night Breaker (21. Aug 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Diff-Lehrer (Mathe-Physik-Informatik)

Er unterricht uns jetzt das zweite Jahr und wir haben gerade angefangen Java zu programmieren!

Jetzt ging mir und nem Freund (10 Klasse) das alles zu langsam weil wir das teilweise halt können....besser als er aber das will er halt nich einsehen...is klaaa ne  :? 

Darauf hin is er dann böse geworden    und meitne wenn wir das halt so toll können sollen wir mit Java die Sinus-Reihen/Wellen programmieren!!!

Er ist also völlig inkompetent weil wir das noch nich mal in Mathen hatten und so hat er uns halt abgewürgt...

Klaa können wir sowas noch nicht ich versteh nich mal die Sinus Reihe/Welle!

Deshalb möchte ich euch halt fragen ob mir jemand mal helfen kann....

Ich weis nich ob es sehr viel zu prgrammieren ist...sonst würde ich fragen ob ihr mir das komplett schreibt so das er mal wirklich zu sehen kriegt das er das auch nich kann...!

Und sonst das ihr mir mal ein paar Tipps gebt....oder mir wenigstens die Sinus Reihe erklärt    !

Ich weis nich ob dieses Thema genau hier hinpasst sonst bitte ich die Admins es an die richtige Position zu schreiben!!!


Mfg 

Night Breaker

In der Hoffnung das das wonach ich frage nich zu viel verlangt ist....  :bahnhof:


----------



## Night Breaker (21. Aug 2007)

Habe gerade einen Eintrag gelesen...

Hier sollen keine Ha's rein und das war ja so ähnlich!

also....sorry einmal Thread löschen

mfg


----------



## masta // thomas (21. Aug 2007)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinus
In welcher Klasse bist du?


----------



## Evil-Devil (22. Aug 2007)

Sinus etc hat man doch eigentlich schon in der 8. Klasse gehabt. wenn ihr in der 10. seid, wieso könnt ihr das nicht?


----------



## Gast (22. Aug 2007)

Hi,muss mich den Vorrednern anschließen, es wirkt so wie:
eigentlich sidn wir voll die Cracks aber mach mal bitte meine HA's.
Wenn du Java kannst, dann solltest du mit wikipedia in der Lage sein, die Welle zu proggen.


----------

